# Bob Sikes Fishing Bridge



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Does anybody happen to know the general height of Bob Sikes fishing bridge from the water? Also, where would I go to find a gig handle (preferably collapsible in some way) long enough to gig sheephead from the pier?

Thanks.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

your gonna need a bow and arrow...... gigging them from the bridge is gonna be impossible


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

There used to be a guy that threw a long gig with a rope attached and did very well. I’m sure it takes some practice.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Pensacola bridge used to be lined up with guys gigging them when I was younger. I know it can be done. I've seen the guys throwing gigs also. Don't know if that would work for me.


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

telescoping paint stick?


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

That just might work.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*10' joint of 3/4" Galvanized pipe*

Gig on one end, clevis and hand line on the other. Guys used to add a 2' joint of 3/4" filled with lead to the gig end to get the gig to go down faster. Just drop it, don't throw it.

Unfortunately this method also gets unwanted (read protected) species so it may no longer be legal. This was called "Blind gigging" you just dropped the gig close to pilings. Kinda stupid to release a 5# Redfish that was practically torn in half by a gig. Kinda expensive to keep him too.

Of course you can gig fish you can see with this method too.

I don't see a light weight pole(like a collapsible pole) working very well because it will tend to float rather than penetrate the water to any depth. I suppose you could buy 3' threaded Galvanized pipe and put it together with couplings. Of course, you will need to keep the couplings greased or they will rust together.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/sheepshead/

Gear Requirements:

Legal Gear: hook and line, cast net, seine, spear or gig
Illegal Gear: Harvest prohibited by or with the use of any multiple hook in conjunction with live or dead natural bait; Snatching prohibited


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/sheepshead/

Gear Requirements:

Legal Gear: hook and line, cast net, seine, spear or gig
Illegal Gear: Harvest prohibited by or with the use of any multiple hook in conjunction with live or dead natural bait; Snatching prohibited


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

softbutchharley said:


> http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/sheepshead/
> 
> Gear Requirements:
> 
> ...



???


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

*replying to captken post....*



captken said:


> Gig on one end, clevis and hand line on the other. Guys used to add a 2' joint of 3/4" filled with lead to the gig end to get the gig to go down faster. Just drop it, don't throw it.
> 
> Unfortunately this method also gets unwanted (read protected) species so it may no longer be legal. This was called "Blind gigging" you just dropped the gig close to pilings. Kinda stupid to release a 5# Redfish that was practically torn in half by a gig. Kinda expensive to keep him too.
> 
> ...


Was my reply to captken post...


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

my reply to captken post and question about legal


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

10/4


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Thanks for the reply.*

As with most things, common sense should rule. Unfortunately, common sense isn't so common these days.

Personally, I think Sheepshead limit should be reduced to 5 per person and minimum size should be raised to 14 or maybe 15". We waited way too long to implement changes on Grouper to the point that I expect a total closure within the next 3 years. Same for Cobia.

Too many people with better equipment than anybody had 20 years ago competing for fewer and fewer fish.

I have better equipment on my 9' Malibu Mini-X than I had when I was commercial fishing or chartering for a living.

I expect to see a closed season on Flounder coming fairly soon.

Not All Gloom and Doom however. Look what the net ban accomplished. Look at how many Jewfish we have now, back from darn near none. I went several years without catching a single Kingfish and now I am removing the tail hooks on all of my Grouper trolling lures to keep from catching those nasty, aggravating things.


----------

